# Knit Baby Blocks Pattern



## gwest1955

Here is a cute pattern from Lion Brand Yarn:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10238.html?noImages=


----------



## SylviaC

Thanks for posting this.
I am just getting caught up with the loom section of KP.
Might try this soon as I have a baby shower coming up and this would be a cute gift.


----------

